# Asbestos in electric motors



## Meadeor (Jan 10, 2018)

I was looking for a forklift motor today and on the nameplate of a motor I was considering, I noticed the 'insulation class' specification. It was class H and after a quick google search, I found that it meant that the motor's insulation consisted of silicone elastomer, mica, fibreglass silicone resins and *asbestos.*

Now it's no surprise to me that older electronic insulation from the 70s had asbestos. I'm just worried that considering I'll be taking this motor apart and cleaning it and replacing parts. I would be exposing myself to asbestos if it is in the insulation. 

The insulation classes pretty much all contain asbestos apart from class A which is cotton, silk, paper with oil coatings. So it seems there isn't a way around it. Will motors even if they were made after the 70s still contain asbestos?

Should I be more concerned in purchasing a motor that was made post 70s?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Meadeor said:


> I was looking for a forklift motor today and on the nameplate of a motor I was considering, I noticed the 'insulation class' specification. It was class H and after a quick google search, I found that it meant that the motor's insulation consisted of silicone elastomer, mica, fibreglass silicone resins and *asbestos.*
> 
> Now it's no surprise to me that older electronic insulation from the 70s had asbestos. I'm just worried that considering I'll be taking this motor apart and cleaning it and replacing parts. I would be exposing myself to asbestos if it is in the insulation.
> 
> ...


Insulation class defines the temperature rating. Materials may have been listed only as an example. I was involved with forklift motor design and manufacturing as far back as 1974 and know of no companies using asbestos in such products at that time in the USA or western Europe. I truly doubt you would find any in a motor from that period. OSHA would have been all over our factories. I dealt with design specifications dating back to the 50's and don't recall ever seeing asbestos listed as an approved material.

Regards,

major


----------



## Meadeor (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks Major, that clears things up. I just wanted to make sure


----------

